# Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?



## LudwigM (20. Januar 2011)

*Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

Hey leute,
Ich such bereits schon seit über ner woche verzweifelt nach einem passendes board für einen i7-2600k, das board sollte so wenig bugs wie möglich haben un ne gute lüftersteuerung haben! Un ja bis 200€ is kein problem!
Meint ihr das asus deluxe wär ne gute wahl?


----------



## MiThOtYn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

Wieviele Threads zu dem Thema werden hier eigentlich noch erstellt? 

Ich nutze das GA-P67A-UD7 was aber nicht mehr in deinem Preislimit liegt. Für 200 Euro bietet fast jeder Hersteller entsprechende Modelle an (GA-PA 67-UD4;GA-PA 67-UD5; P8P67 Deluxe). Mir war auch die 6 jährige Garantie wichtig. Bugs konnte ich bei meinem Board (bis jetzt) nicht feststellen. Ansonsten wird die Suchfunktion dir auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## LudwigM (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

ja klar ich kenne die board aba ich weis mittlerweile auch schon das man beim Gigabyte UD4 nur CPU luefter einstellen, also bringts mir nichts, beim asus deluxe weis ichs nicht weil mirs keiner der das board hat sagen kann oder nicht sagen will....
das UD7 hat ja garkeine erweiterungsslots, nur fuer grakas barauch das nich... mir is der 3. pcie x16 is mir beim asus schon nen dorn im auge....


----------



## MiThOtYn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*



LudwigM schrieb:


> das UD7 hat ja garkeine erweiterungsslots, nur fuer grakas barauch das nich... mir is der 3. pcie x16 is mir beim asus schon nen dorn im auge....




Das GA-P67A-UD7 hat genug erweiterungs Slot (2x PCI 32 Bit usw.) Ich weiß nicht, was du da noch suchst bzw. was dir fehlt?


----------



## LudwigM (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

sorry hab ich garnich gesehn das ding is so schwarz xD
aba is zu teuer 200€ sollte grenze sein sonst kann mir keine rams mehr kaufen xD

un ja geht mir huptsachlich noch drum ob man die caseleufter mit dem asus board regeln kann?


----------



## MiThOtYn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*



LudwigM schrieb:


> sorry hab ich garnich gesehn das ding is so schwarz xD
> aba is zu teuer 200€ sollte grenze sein sonst kann mir keine rams mehr kaufen xD
> 
> un ja geht mir huptsachlich noch drum ob man die caseleufter mit dem asus board regeln kann?




Lad dir doch das Handbuch auf der Asus Seite runter. Da sollte es drin stehen.


----------



## LudwigM (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das mit meinem desire z aufmachen kann, hab grad kein pc bin nicht @home!


----------



## MiThOtYn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*



LudwigM schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich das mit meinem desire z aufmachen kann, hab grad kein pc bin nicht @home!





Also das P8P67 DELUXE hat laut Handbuch ASUS FAN Xpert. Damit sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein.


----------



## LudwigM (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

Is das des nachfolgeprogramm von Asus q-fan?


----------



## MiThOtYn (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*



LudwigM schrieb:


> Is das des nachfolgeprogramm von Asus q-fan?




Kein Plan ich weiß nur, dass es sich hierbei eine Lüftersteuerung handelt.


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

wenn du kein sli haben willst reicht auch eine stinknormale P67 chipsatz board aus 

UD4 hatt sli 
UD3P hatt kein sli aber bis e sata +sli sid die gleich

oder halt 
Gigabyte GA-P67A
MSI P67A-C45, P67 
MSI P67A-GD55, P67 
ASUS P8P67 LE, P67
ASUS P8P67 Pro, P67

ASUS P8P67, P67

Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

hier kannst du schauen ausus ,Msi ,asrock haben Uefi bios 

Gigabyte normale Award Bios

bei Gigabyte ist der renner UD4 Board ,bei Ausus 
ASUS P8P67, P67

Msi P67 GD55

Asrock extrem ,billigste Board mit P67 chipsatz/ ASRock P67 Pro, P67 (87 euro)


----------



## LudwigM (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welches mainboard für Core i7-2600k?*

Also ich hab mich jetzt fuer das deluxe entschieden ;D
passt da denn der mugen 2 drauf?


----------

